
What early stage fundraising in 2018 looks like - imartin2k
http://blog.elizabethyin.com/post/170055048740/what-early-stage-fundraising-in-2018-looks-like
======
lorey
While I believe that it is getting harder to raise pre-seed and seed money, I
also see many initiatives to lower the hurdle again. On the one hand, there
are announcements like [https://www.spearhead.co](https://www.spearhead.co)
that aim to empower business angels, on the other hand there are many student
investment funds that close the pre-seed funding gap, at least for students. I
think other initiatives will follow.

Shameless plug: we're building Germany's first student-run VC to fix this
problem for students: [http://firstmomentum.vc](http://firstmomentum.vc)

